

Top Grossing Flashlight App of All Time to be  Acquired for $1M - ChelseaT
https://www.apptopia.com/listings/flashlight-by-i4software

======
boopsie
Well they are ASKING for $1M. Nothing says they'll get a buyer.

Or am I missing something?

~~~
ChelseaT
Heads up - I'm from the Apptopia team- but yes they're asking $1 M & the app
has made over $1.4 M total already(whereas apps like Instagram & SocialCam got
acquired for much more with no revenue at all).. In terms of a buyer there's
no guarantee, you're right about that, but big companies like Energizer would
benefit so much from acquiring the app as a branding play that the $1M
wouldn't mean much.

~~~
boopsie
Sure, but "asking price" isn't necessarily "getting price." And may or may not
have much to do with "actual long-term value." :-)

~~~
ChelseaT
Yes, good point. We're very experienced in app valuations and I agree with you
100% that asking is not getting. But this app has millions of users, which is
a huge deal because so many people can be reached through the app! In
addition, they are only available to 25% of people with iPhones since the app
only works for the iPhone 4 & 4s.. think about how crazy their user base will
be once the iPhone 5 comes out next month! This is a huge asset you can not
overlook during the valuation process.

